# Give them a running start.



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sunday I was working with my Bouvier puppy on bite work with our decoy. This 5 month old is now backing up to get the running start for the rag on the release. She did a nice 15 yard send with about a 4' leap onto the leather bite rag. Wish she had more fire! LOL


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

A proud papa would have pictures Howard 8-[ :-k =D>


----------

